# my expensive straightner isnt straightening well am I doing it right?



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a CHI hair straightner that I bought for $160 I dont know if its my hair or the products im using, but whenever I straighten my hair its still a bit frizzy...I only go over my hair twice with it and maybe a few more on other areas that are still frizzy but still after that, my hair frizzes out! what could be the problem?​


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 25, 2005)

maybe you should try using those de-frizzing oils. like those frizease things by john freda?


----------



## Julie (Dec 25, 2005)

I second the John Frieda Frizz Ease Serum. I straighten my hair everyday and before I got my Artizen Hair Straightener it was such a hassle. Although I don't use it now because my Artizen works so well when I had my Hot Tools one the Frizz Ease Serum worked wonders. All I use now is Aveda Hang Straight and my Artizen. It keeps my hair perfect all day without frizz even though I have very curly hair.


----------



## tannny (Dec 25, 2005)

hmm, well what i do, is wait till my hair is TOTALLY dry, than i flat iron it...i put on some shine/frizz serum and sometimes i dont...i know this is bad for you hair but just go over it with a blow dryer to speed up the dry time before ironing it...you dont need to  dry it straight, i dry it until i look like i have a lions mane, than i iron....i hope this helps.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

when you go over section by section are you going really slow? if you do that i find its less frizzy,but not so slow youll burn you hair lol its not just about products you put in your hair after or right b4 you dry,but certain shampoos and conditioners help tremendously.when i flat iron my hair i blow dry with a round boar bristle brush b4...the boar brushes to me smooth the hair cuticle a lot more than ceramic and it keeps it shiny too i wouldn't recomend you just to dry it w/o a brush cuz you want the cuticle as smooth as you can get it so blow dryin straight b4 helps me a lot and i have curly hair sooo its hard to get my hair straight i use thermasilk shampoo and conditioner and some times with that also mix in some biolage then after you shampoo and condition when you towl dry your hair just squeeze access water out and pat it dont rub that will cause frizz also then i always use loreal studio line anti frizz cream and biosilk silk therapy and my hair comes out really shiny and silky but i hope this helps


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmm I use CHI hair serum...I do flaten my hair in section slowly but not that slow.  My hair is light if you know what I mea, not light in color but light in weight.  Even though my moms hair is thinner than mine her hair is much heavier and mine is light, frizzy and wavy.  I think that could be the problem that I have no long hair to weigh it down.  Hm i dont know lol.  What prppygrl what kind of shampoos you think will maybe help?


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

oh yes and i do use a flat and round natural bristle too.  I use serum before and a little bit of citrus shine spray after.  But hmm maybe I can find a pic of my unrully hair...


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

sorry i edited it to help ya a lil more so check it out


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

ohh and using oils to tame frizz sounds like a good idea but it usually leaves the hair greasy specially since you said you have thin hair mine is also but i do use frizzease in the purple lil pump thingy lol but i find that works better when you want it to be curly creams help better if you want it straight hope that helps also


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok this is what my hair looks like after its been straightened....​
ok heres a pic of me...this is what my hair looks like when its straighten.
on your left side you see lil frizzy wavy hair? thats the side I always have problems with arg... no matter how much I straighten it it still has a wave to it.  
http://img453.imageshack.us/img453/9...egreen12wg.jpg


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

sry for the nasty butt cleavage lol 
well I will def. try some of those products and see if it works out for me.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

yeah i see what you mean i have a chi and to be blunt honest with ya its was a total waste of my money seemed like it just damaged it more with to me it looks like your hair is dry and brittle and thats exactly what it made my hair look like....ive have my old flat iron for bout 4 yrs and im in love with it i woudlnt trade it for the world since i seen what my chi did to me i use the chi very rarely i do use it when i want those tousled curles but not to straighten it with and that was a good pic by the way...umm you can go to sally beauty supply i know sounds crappy but they have this flat iron thats damn old and hey its cheap but it works really good,its not the one by 'hot tools' its by helen of troy gold series or something like that the plates are gold....its bulky and big but it makes my hair smooth and works great plus it has heat settings on it not like my chi and its like 25 bucks or so id try that also good luck hottie!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Aw sorry to hear your CHI isn't working out for you, hope you figure out everything! But if all else fails i'm sure you can sell it on ebay and get at least 100 bucks back which is better than nothing! You should try the HAI convertable, its my HG flatiron if you ever get the chance. I dont know what I'd do without it! Best wishes and happy holidays!


----------



## user2 (Dec 25, 2005)

Everytime I get a new haircut they straighten it and I think their trick is that the blow dry it and straighten it with a paddle brush! AND after they did that they add some gloss spray (I go to Toni & Guy so they use BedHead Headrush gloss spray!)! Then they straighten it with a flatiron and in the end my hair looks super duper healthy and straight as hell!!
And: it stays like that!!


----------



## tannny (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Aw sorry to hear your CHI isn't working out for you, hope you figure out everything! But if all else fails i'm sure you can sell it on ebay and get at least 100 bucks back which is better than nothing! You should try the HAI convertable, its my HG flatiron if you ever get the chance. I dont know what I'd do without it! Best wishes and happy holidays!_

 
HAI. i say return your iron if you can and get a hai iron. its the best and its cheaper than the chi...my hair is CRAZY big and curly and it totally flatens it out and makes it straight...i dont know, but honestly, if you dont already, blow dry your hair totallly dry than iron and it should come out really straight because whatever moisture thats in your hair while ironing tends to cause frizz, and if you already dry it, i think the flat iron may be the problem. (or maybe iron at a higher temperature)


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

Aw thanks girls, I never thought of selling my CHI flatiron on ebay im so retarded lol.  But for now I will blow dry it first. Like after I put the CHI serum in I blow dry my hair and then straighten it? well I will do that and see how it works if not then I will look up the HAI iron.
thanks so much!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 25, 2005)

The same thing used to happen with me, on that exact spot on my head.  I had an expensive straightener, one from Italy, Silia, I think it's called?

I found out the trick is to lightly moisten your hair with a bit of water, and then towel dry so that your hair is just slightly damp.  Run a comb through your head of hair and also the under layers, making sure to go from root to end.  Spray a bit of Frizz-control spray over your roots and trouble areas before you begin.  I've heard some pretty bad reviews about CHI straighteners, but I've never tried one.  I use my SEDU.  It's cute, compact, and gives my hair a sexy, straight look.  I go over every section of my hair about twice, maybe once more if needed.  I also make sure to hold down at the roots to make it last.

Once you're finished, spray on a light hairspray to ensure holding power all day.  Comb once more if you desire, and you're set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope this helps!


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 25, 2005)

Chi flat irons are known for not working properly after a few months. When I straighten hair for people I first blow dry the hair straight and then use a heat protector and flat iron sections of hair. Slowly flat iron each section in layers. Then apply some shine serum to tame frizz. 

A good hair dryer helps to tame the frizz before flat ironing. Try to find one with multiple heat settings and that is an ion hair dryer. An ion hair dryer helps to dry hair more quickly and using an ion hair dryer results in a smoother finish.

The best way to blow dry hair before flat ironing is to first rough dry your hair with the hair dryer until the hair is about 75% wet and than use a paddle brush and blow dry hair straight. Then finish blow drying on the cool setting.


----------



## user2 (Dec 25, 2005)

I really like Babyliss flatirons!!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I really like Babyliss flatirons!!!_

 
Agreeded. Best ones are their Professional Ceramic Hair Straightening Iron and Pro TT Straightening Iron. Their blow dryers are pretty fantastic as well.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 26, 2005)

wow didnt know chi's stopped workin after awhile yeah mine worked good like the first couple times i used it n now my hair is so friggin damaged and yes ion hair dryers rock!


----------



## Isis (Dec 26, 2005)

Hm. Interesting. I've had my CHI for 3 1/2 years and have never had a single issue with it.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 26, 2005)

Most of the time the issue is that the Chi flat irons do not evenly distribute heat or it doesn't just stay hot for a period of time.


----------



## Endit (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a Sedu and it's awesome.


----------



## rubixio (Jan 2, 2006)

Are you clipping up sections and doing small areas at a time? This is what I do, plus blowdrying/brushing it out beforehand, then using a comb while straightening. If I didnt use a comb, it'd be useless because my hair is pretty much african american hair on a white girl.

I've had my Chi for a year and it still works great. Hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## gorgeous16_02 (Jan 2, 2006)

the CHI is a great iron  i think maybe u need to get a treamtent to take out the buildup on your hair from old product, or old perm /color.... thats could becauseing the frizz.   redken shot treaments for frizz are good too . very very lil parts are important!!!  oils on your hair are great but u want to put them on before u dry it. could cause more harm when u go over your hair with the iron . it kinda frys it  i use my CHI on my clints all the time it might just need a lil getting use to .  a nother good thing is sleek look flat iron spray , just make sure u keep it from your roots and you make sure u run your blow dry over your hair before you put your iron on it .


----------



## litlaur (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_Are you clipping up sections and doing small areas at a time? This is what I do, plus blowdrying/brushing it out beforehand, then using a comb while straightening. If I didnt use a comb, it'd be useless because my hair is pretty much african american hair on a white girl._

 
I second trying this. I do it from the bottom layers up.

Also, my hair gets frizzy when it's too dry. So that coupled with the fact that heat-styling can be very drying...I think going back over the already ironed hair is making things worse.

Split ends can also make hair look frizzy. Get a trim and use some kind of conditioning treatment for your hair. I used Infusium to recover from a perm disaster. And now they have a heat-activated leave-in, sounds like something that might help you.


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 13, 2006)

mmm i looks more like u need to deep condition...i know  a lot of my south asian frends (thai, laos and viet) along with lots of my indian friends have this type of hair u need to straighten small sections and deep condition ur hair once a week at leat it will get better


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 16, 2006)

i have a chi and i blowdry using a ceramic blowdryer and a comb.  I worship Biosilk silk therapy and Biosilk Silk Strate.  They're wonderful.
Make sure you're using very small sections, start at the root but not too close to the scalp.  Also, try Ion straightening spray.  It helps a lot.  Its a little oily so spray one spray about 10 inches away from each section you're straightening.  It helps a lot.  But don't spray too much or too close to the scalp, otherwise the steam when the flatiron hits it will burn.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 16, 2006)

I would recommend getting a trim (one to two inches) It looks like you have some damaged/dead hair on the ends. Second always use a heat protectant. (I like the CHI silk and biosilk Silk Therapy) Section you hair and start at the bottem. Put the protectant on the entire section and them flat iron. Move the iron slowly over each individual part, and then at the end after doing all your hair put some more silk therapy on you hair. This should take care of your frizz. I have had my chi for a while now and I still love it. Most Chi irons have a one year warranty also. If you iron is defective Farouk should replace it.


----------



## user3 (Jan 16, 2006)

I didn't read through the other comments but you should try Redken Heat glide. I also rec their OutShine anti-frizz polishing milk. For extra shine and tame finish off with a spray of Vinyl Glam mega shine spray.

You should also try their Smooth Down shampoo and conditioner. Great stuff!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jan 29, 2006)

Use bioslik


----------



## stephaboo (Jan 29, 2006)

I use biosilk on my wet hair then blowdry.  The I use matrix sleek look hair protector, brush my hair and use my Chi iron and my hair comes out very straight and soft.  My hair is natrually curly to begin with and this routine works for me.


----------

